# Criton 1 and criton 2 ml-tl build



## seas (Mar 27, 2014)

Just started the new Criton 1 and Criton 2 ML-TL test cabinet build for Css and Al to do his testing..Already put my order in for one.... this one will be exciting ,cant wait for the final one..:R


----------



## Vin Vendel (May 17, 2011)

Nice! keep posting


----------



## seas (Mar 27, 2014)

Criton 1 and criton 2 ML-TL builds done and at CSS..posting pics soon..


----------



## Vin Vendel (May 17, 2011)

Great very interested in those instead of the MTM model.


----------



## Vin Vendel (May 17, 2011)

any update?


----------



## seas (Mar 27, 2014)

Got all cabinets done and off to CSS.. been having trouble loding pics on here.. also new layered 1000watt
SDX 12 build. And WR.30 ml-tl buil, with High end crossover


----------



## Vin Vendel (May 17, 2011)

You can upload on another website like flickr and URL the pics here I always do that.


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Vin Vendel said:


> You can upload on another website like flickr and URL the pics here I always do that.


He shouldn't need to as he has more than 5 posts now.


----------



## Vin Vendel (May 17, 2011)

True, I´m just lazy because I have all my galleries uploaded at one place in my forumprofile at the Swedish HT forum.

Look at the bright side I don´t put any load on the HTS servers


----------

